
Show HN: Restdb.io – a plug and play database service - knutmartin
https://restdb.io
======
jasode
Looks interesting but I think a lot of developers will be leery of trusting
their data to another Baas[1] or db-as-a-service because of shutdowns such as
Parse.

To help alleviate fears of the service disappearing overnight, I'd suggest
crafting an "About" page on restdb.io that talks about who the founders are,
what the financial backing is, etc.

Open question: what's the prevailing sentiment out there? Would developers
feel better about using a db-as-a-service from GoogleCompute/AmazonAWS/MSAzure
because it would be one offering in their cloud portfolio that probably won't
go away? Or do they find features of resdbi.io (e.g. Excel-like-data-as-a-
service) very enticing and worth the risks?

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_backend_as_a_service](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_backend_as_a_service)

~~~
callmeed
To answer your question, YES, I am leary of using startup BaaS offerings. I
will either roll my own in Rails or using something from a public company.

However, I did not look at this service and immediately think of it as a
mobile backend. To me, it looks more like a modern MS Access–a place where
people graduate to from the spreadsheet world.

------
edude03
I feel like after the recent shuttering of other (D)BaaS services, I can't
even consider another such service unless it's open source. One the flip side
- what was that database that apple bought then closed sourced without
warning?

~~~
xaduha
> One the flip side - what was that database that apple bought then closed
> sourced without warning?

FoundationDB. And as far as I know some important bits of it were proprietary
even before Apple bought them, it's just Apple removed everything related,
stuff that was previously available like packages and docs.

------
delinka
Something isn't well thought-out here. The pricing? The usage?

$49 per month for one million records, one million calls over the API and only
20(!) sessions. I don't think there's a consumer or business app that I could
build that would stay under the session and call limits.

~~~
jonesatrestdb
Hi, we have made it more clear regarding sessions etc. Check out our updated
pricing at [https://restdb.io/pricing](https://restdb.io/pricing)

We also have a custom plan when you need much higher scalability.

------
Sarki
Such a thing already exists if you're ready to host your own DB:

[http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1616/](http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1616/)

[http://labs.mysql.com/](http://labs.mysql.com/)

That's as simple to find as googling "<db name> REST API"

~~~
droque
There's also PostgREST
[https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest](https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest)

------
gizzlon
On the one hand, these services are really cool. Especially for prototyping
etc.

On the other hand, don't all "real apps" require some business logic in the
backend? These are basically CRUD, right?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Create,_read,_update_and_delet...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Create,_read,_update_and_delete)

------
onion2k
Data storage as a service is getting really interesting. For storing data that
needs a structured schema this is great. Although, I have to admit, it'd take
a lot to drag me away from Firebase and its event based API (eg pushing
updates to a connected user over a socket when things change).

------
m3andros
This is a cool concept!

After attempting to upload a CSV or JSON file, I get: "Service unavailable."

On a positive note, the sign-up/onboarding process was a breeze. Will try
again later.

~~~
jonesatrestdb
Hi, we're really interested in the error you got when uploading a CSV or JSON.

Regards

jones@restdb.io

------
calebm
What differentiates it from Firebase?

------
wehadfun
Why is use this over a a local mongo db install?

------
ddorian43
What does it use underneath ?

Edit: mongodb

------
nosuchip
No joins like in MongoDB? upd: missed that it is usees mongodb. Sad but true.

------
lsoraas
Great service - using it for prototyping RESTful services!

